# div container Inhalt aktualiseren



## philipp90 (25. Sep 2017)

Hallo ich versuche einen div conatainer zu aktualiesern und bin auf folgenden Javascript gestossen.

In diesem Container soll ein PHP script ausgeführt werden.
 Aber die Seite bleibt leer.


Das wäre das Java Script

```
<html>
<head>
<title> Test </title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<div id="getdata"></div>

<script type="text/javascript">

function dis()
{
    xmlhttp=new XMLHttpRequest();
        xmlhttp.open("GET","select.php",false);
        xmlhttp.send(null);
        document.getElementById("getdata").innereHTML=xmlhttp.responseText;
}

dis();

setInterval(function(){
dis();
},2000);

</body>
</html>
```

Das script select.php soll immer wieder ausgeführt werden.

im php scrip steht bis jetzt nur ( und nicht mal das funktioniert)

```
<?php

echo "TEST";

?>
```
Das script habe ich von youtube dort wurde auch ein PHP script ausgeführt.

Habe mit Java leider "noch" keine Erfahrung.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

DANKE


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Sep 2017)

Java != JavaScript 
ergo: falsche Forum !!

VG Klaus


----------



## Flown (25. Sep 2017)

Was sagt denn deine Konsole im Browser? Geschweige davon, dass es `innerHTML` heißt.


----------



## Thallius (25. Sep 2017)

Zum aktualisieren brauchst du erstmal kein PHP Script. Das geht auch genauso gut nur mit JavaScript. Aber solange wir nicht wissen was du eigentlich machen willst können wir auch nicht helfen


----------

